# DIY decorating - frosted glass



## butacska (Aug 11, 2009)

Here is a project of mine I completed yesterday.

I bought a $3 glass container in Michael's. A have a t-shirt that has nice hibiscus flowers on it. I copied that to a plexi glass then to a sticky label paper.








Then I cut the stencil out and placed it back onto the plexi glass so I don't mismatch the pieces.








Started to stick the petals onto the glass 








Here is my t-shirt with the same motive.
















Then I fabricated a holder that I can turn and hold the glass with. Paper towel roll with extra paper:








First layer of frosting spray:


----------



## butacska (Aug 11, 2009)

Stencil still on, so I started to peal it:
































The sticky label left some glue on the the glass so I removed it with some 70% alcohol and q-tips...
























And the finished project:
























I kinda like it, what do you think?


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks great! 

I think you would enjoy the new forum www.craftforum.com 
I am certain that they would love to see you projects.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Is there a specific "label" that you have to use?
I've heard of the spray on frost at stores, is that what you use?


----------



## butacska (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you guys, I will definitely try the new forum 

I just used the CD label because I had it at home. You can use simple self adhesive address labels as well. This is the frosted glass spray, mine is from rustoleum:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks
I may try something like this
in my spare time if I get any :laughing:

Very nice work


----------

